# White Wheat Substitute



## NeilArge (30/3/10)

G'day all

Is torrified wheat a reasonable substitute for white wheat? 

Cheers

ToG


----------



## Stuster (30/3/10)

White wheat is just a type of wheat. I believe most (all??) wheat you'll get here will be white wheat. It could be malted or unmalted though, with torrified being fine to replace unmalted. Does your recipe specify malted or unmalted?


----------



## Weizguy (30/3/10)

do you mean unmalted wheat?

If so, you could use rolled wheat from the supermarket/ health food section.
Torrefied wheat has a different flavour.

I believe that many British recipes, which have historically used torrefied wheat, have changed to plain sugar for ease of brewing and cost.


----------



## NeilArge (30/3/10)

Stuster said:


> White wheat is just a type of wheat. I believe most (all??) wheat you'll get here will be white wheat. It could be malted or unmalted though, with torrified being fine to replace unmalted. Does your recipe specify malted or unmalted?



Thanks Stuster. The recipe that I'm toying with is a red lager, though it could also be brewed as a red ale, using different hops and yeast. I have a cali common heading towards the end of primary fermentation and was going to dump this onto the yeastcake:
3 kg ale malt (or pilsener malt)
.68 kg Vienna malt
.45 kg 'white wheat'
.23 kg crystal 120 Lovibond
.23 kg caraaroma
42 g Hallertauer 60 mins.
15 g Hallertauer 15 mins.
28 g Hallertauer 1 min.
Wyeast 2112 Californian Lager
Mash at 64 C for 60 mins., etc.

What sort of white wheat would be appropriate here? It seems rather a lot to me.

What do you think? BTW, would you add yeast nutrient if pitching onto a yeast cake? I had some success dumping wort onto lager yeast cakes last year but I ended up with some yeast autolysis (I think) in a couple of brews after several months. I put that down to using a dried yeast for the first brew and then pitching onto the yeast cake for the next brew.

Cheers

ToG


----------



## NeilArge (30/3/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> do you mean unmalted wheat?
> 
> If so, you could use rolled wheat from the supermarket/ health food section.
> Torrefied wheat has a different flavour.
> ...



I'm not sure whether I meant unmalted wheat or not. The recipe I am borrowing from simply says 'white wheat'. What would unmalted wheat add to this recipe, do you think?

Cheers

ToG


----------



## Stuster (30/3/10)

My guess is that is malted wheat. Any Aussie wheat malt will be fine IMO.

I don't pitch onto a whole yeast cake. I store some of the slurry and pitch 200-300ml of slurry (more for high gravity batches). One possible reason for the off flavours you got from those batches you mention are due to overpitching. I think you could add yeast nutrients but it's not really necessary IMO.


----------



## NeilArge (30/3/10)

Stuster said:


> My guess is that is malted wheat. Any Aussie wheat malt will be fine IMO.
> 
> I don't pitch onto a whole yeast cake. I store some of the slurry and pitch 200-300ml of slurry (more for high gravity batches). One possible reason for the off flavours you got from those batches you mention are due to overpitching. I think you could add yeast nutrients but it's not really necessary IMO.



Ta Stuster. I'll try malted wheat.

The off flavours I get out of a Dortmund Lager I pitched onto a W34/70 dry yeast cake are something like a strong phenolic, port wine character, followed by a Vegemitey twang. Sound about right? The beer was lovely after the first month after bottling but then went a bit manky after a couple of months.

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (30/3/10)

The vegemite flavour does sound like autolysis, not sure about the other ones though. And no real idea on why it would only come through after time in the bottle.


----------



## DU99 (27/9/14)

White wheat,where do i get it from.have recipe that uses 450grams.or can i sub it
Other grains
4.3 kg pale
340g munich
plus it's uses about 180 g mosiac


----------



## DU99 (28/9/14)

have done some more research Briess make white wheat but i don't think we get it here in australia


----------



## NewtownClown (28/9/14)

If it is not called "Red" Wheat, then it is white wheat. 
I may be wrong, but I believe Weyermann's "Pale" wheat is a blend of Red and White Wheat.
Joe White and Barrett Burstons are definitely white wheat


----------



## hoppy2B (28/9/14)

ASW Australian Standard White. I think that's what it stands for. Most Australian wheat would be white wheat.


----------

